# When to start kids on bikes?



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)

My daughter is 4 1/2 and whips around on her tricyle. I'm thinking it might be time to move up to a bike with training wheels. She is on the small size, so I'm not sure if any will fit her yet. Anyone got experience with kids and bikes?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't have any experience yet, but I know there is a school of thought out there to avoid training wheels as it hurts more than it helps.  I'm sure there's more info out there on the web that details this approach.

I can't even get my daughter (3) to ride her tricycle so I'm a ways off.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't have any experience yet, but I know there is a school of thought out there to avoid training wheels as it hurts more than it helps.  I'm sure there's more info out there on the web that details this approach.
> 
> I can't even get my daughter (3) to ride her tricycle so I'm a ways off.



She wasn't good at the tricycle at 3 either and finally picked up how to use the pedal this spring. I think one of those balance bikes (2 wheels no pedals) might be a good interim.


----------



## marcski (Jun 30, 2008)

They have tons of bikes that will fit her. I believe the 12" wheels are the smallest, but should fit her very well.  Just be sure that the training wheels you get (if not coming with the bicycle) will fit a 12" wheeled bike.  I once got a pair that only fit 16-20" bikes.  

Also, I found this interesting:  Someone was telling me the other day that in Europe they have a bicycle made of wood with no wheels, just narrow (about 2" or so) flat skid-like things in place of wheels.  Also it has no pedals.  So, your kid goes on it, uses his feet on the ground, yet (s)he learns how to balance on just those 2 wheels/skids.  This enables one to go straight to riding a regular 2 wheeled bike with no training wheels.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> She wasn't good at the tricycle at 3 either and finally picked up how to use the pedal this spring. I think one of those balance bikes (2 wheels no pedals) might be a good interim.



That give me hope for my daughter then 

I was going to mention those balance bikes, but I was in a rush and couldn't think of a good way to quickly describe them.  I guess you've already heard about them though...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 30, 2008)

I learned how to ride a bike without training wheels at 4.  So yeah I'd say go for it.


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I learned how to ride a bike without training wheels at 4.  So yeah I'd say go for it.



Yeah, but look what it did to your face.  And your brain.


----------



## playoutside (Jun 30, 2008)

So much depends on the kid and the environment.  Some kids I helped learn were more interested in looking around than pedaling.  I'd usually wait until the next year with them and all would go well on the second try.  Most kids around here are on 2 wheels at 5-6...there's a little 3 year old down the street that cruises already!  I think it's an ideal learning space though...rural, no curbs, few cars, pretty much flat.

Saw an interesting article on Boston.com today about adults learning to ride.  Neat approach...instructor starts them on slight slope in big open parking lot.  She says don't think about pedaling, just roll and drag feet until you get the balance feeling, then worry about pedaling.  Made a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 30, 2008)

marcski said:


> Also, I found this interesting:  Someone was telling me the other day that in Europe they have a bicycle made of wood with no wheels, just narrow (about 2" or so) flat skid-like things in place of wheels.  Also it has no pedals.  So, your kid goes on it, uses his feet on the ground, yet (s)he learns how to balance on just those 2 wheels/skids.  This enables one to go straight to riding a regular 2 wheeled bike with no training wheels.



Specialized makes one too. It is a great learning tool.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

Has anyone here tried one of the Trail-a-Bike type bikes with their kids?  Looks like fun for the kid.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Has anyone here tried one of the Trail-a-Bike type bikes with their kids?  Looks like fun for the kid.



That would be good on the loop we did last night, would slow you down so I could keep up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Has anyone here tried one of the Trail-a-Bike type bikes with their kids?  Looks like fun for the kid.



I got one off of craigslist for $100. Works pretty good, but can be a little wobbly getting started. The guy I got it from did warn me that once the kids are riding their own bikes they won't want to use it. My oldest will probably be on her own bike by next summer and then I can use it for my other kid for a season or two.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

So, when can you start a kid on one of those?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So, when can you start a kid on one of those?



As soon as they are tall enough and can hold themselves up for the ride. I had to put the seat all the way down for my daughter and tilt the handlebars forward since she is a pipsqueak at 4 1/2. You can also get an infant seat to put on it if the kid is too small.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> As soon as they are tall enough and can hold themselves up for the ride. I had to put the seat all the way down for my daughter and tilt the handlebars forward since she is a pipsqueak at 4 1/2. You can also get an infant seat to put on it if the kid is too small.



One thing no one would ever call our kids is small, so I don't think there's a problem in that department.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2008)

Touristy places rent them if you go on a vacation and want to test them out. Kinda far, but the bike shops in Bar Harbor have them. I bet there are a bunch of places on the cape too.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmmm...I've been meaning to take a trip out to the Cape sometime... :idea:  Thanks!


----------

